# 2023 Commits. How?



## CaliSoccer (Jun 25, 2021)

How are there commits for the 2023 age group? Aren't the commits happening now for the 2022's. I heard about some commits happening for 05's at top universities.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 25, 2021)

I can only speak for my DD’s situation (‘04 - 2023).  Some offers have been made but she has elected to wait until Official Visits can be made before making a final decision.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 25, 2021)

CaliSoccer said:


> How are there commits for the 2023 age group? Aren't the commits happening now for the 2022's. I heard about some commits happening for 05's at top universities.


^


----------



## crush (Jun 25, 2021)

CaliSoccer said:


> How are there commits for the 2023 age group? Aren't the commits happening now for the 2022's. I heard about some commits happening for 05's at top universities.


Right school, right coach and right time for a good pal of mine's dd 2023 and she is all committed.  Super stroked for her and all her hard work.  June 15th was open season for 2023s and let me tell all of you; this is a very talented group of players and I mean that 100%.  2022s got know such luck and got in late this year.  Keep in mine the top, top 2022s were highly sought after in 8th grade before new ncaa rules in place and most are already committed.   Kicker's advice is spot on btw.  I would also not fret if your kid is 2022 and has the desire to take her game to the next level.  Their still is time for right school, right coach and right time.  My pal told me the ID Camp took the deal to the next level.  I now support ID Camp if dd wants it bad.  Good luck everyone and remember, enjoy this time of your dd life.  It goes fast.....


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Jun 25, 2021)

CaliSoccer said:


> How are there commits for the 2023 age group? Aren't the commits happening now for the 2022's. I heard about some commits happening for 05's at top universities.


Ahhh Recruiting -- ain't it grand!

Open season (Direct coach contact) starts June 15th after your Sophomore year -- went into effect a couple of years ago. You will even see some 2021 class year folks are still committing for many reasons.  We know 2022 girls that have been offered, but are waiting to be able to make official visits in the fall to see everything about the school and programs. Others committed without the official visit, but the school was high on the list that she wanted to attend regardless of soccer. ID camps are becoming bigger things for some other 2022's we know that haven't been offered, but want to play and they can choose which camps and see how the coaches work.


----------



## Colorado Papa (Jun 25, 2021)

My take is that if you see any 2023’s committing before Aug 1st it was a deal that was struck before the rule change in 2019.  I have a 2023 with many conversations since the 15th but the programs cannot discuss finances and packages until after the 1st of August which is why I call BS on any commits since the 15th of June.  I suppose if it is a school and program that you would go to regardless of finances then it is possible.


----------



## full90 (Jun 25, 2021)

Coaches can extend scholarship offers starting June 15th. August 1 is when kids can visit, but money can be discussed before then.


----------



## CaliSoccer (Jun 25, 2021)

Colorado Papa said:


> My take is that if you see any 2023’s committing before Aug 1st it was a deal that was struck before the rule change in 2019.  I have a 2023 with many conversations since the 15th but the programs cannot discuss finances and packages until after the 1st of August which is why I call BS on any commits since the 15th of June.  I suppose if it is a school and program that you would go to regardless of finances then it is possible.


The 2023 I know of had no deal struck prior to rule change. Player was highly sought after and had pick of the litter once June 15 hit. There are only a handful that I can think of. Don’t get me wrong, great kid, superb player who deserves it. I just thought they were still recruiting 2022’s.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 26, 2021)

Congrats to all the success stories - keep in mind though that coaching changes do happen on a regular basis and that can change everything from what you had agreed to years before you sign the NLI or show up for first day of preseason.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Jun 26, 2021)

CaliSoccer said:


> The 2023 I know of had no deal struck prior to rule change. Player was highly sought after and had pick of the litter once June 15 hit. There are only a handful that I can think of. Don’t get me wrong, great kid, superb player who deserves it. I just thought they were still recruiting 2022’s.


They are basically recruiting 3 classes at one time -- Out going seniors, rising seniors and rising juniors -- although the process starts sooner with sending coaches videos and emails to get on the radar before June 15th of your sophomore/junior year


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Jun 26, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> Congrats to all the success stories - keep in mind though that coaching changes do happen on a regular basis and that can change everything from what you had agreed to years before you sign the NLI or show up for first day of preseason.


I tell people it is like an engagement -- both parties have the option to leave the relationship at any point and time.


----------



## crush (Jun 26, 2021)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> I tell people it is like an engagement -- both parties have the option to leave the relationship at any point and time.


Excellent example   I know one 2022 that got engaged three years ago to the coach and not really the school.  Well, the coach left for greener pasture and she is now looking at a new date.  That's why so many talk about school first and then coach.  To each his own.  Good luck to all the 20023s.  Good timing for your class.


----------



## GLangevinito (Jun 28, 2021)

The classes of 2022, 2023, and 2024 got shafted by the NCAA when they allowed all current athletes an extra year of eligibility. That means that D1 coaches do not know how many scholarships they will actually have to offer, depending on if the seniors each year decide to come back. In essence, 5 classes of kids are competing for 4 years of scholarships. If you get a good offer, I wouldn't wait for a visit. The coach gets word that a senior is coming back that they didn't expect, and that offer will be gone.


----------



## outside! (Jun 29, 2021)

GLangevinito said:


> The classes of 2022, 2023, and 2024 got shafted by the NCAA when they allowed all current athletes an extra year of eligibility. That means that D1 coaches do not know how many scholarships they will actually have to offer, depending on if the seniors each year decide to come back. In essence, 5 classes of kids are competing for 4 years of scholarships. If you get a good offer, I wouldn't wait for a visit. The coach gets word that a senior is coming back that they didn't expect, and that offer will be gone.


So you would prefer to shaft the current college athletes? There is not a good solution here. The pandemic effected everybody.


----------



## crush (Jun 29, 2021)

outside! said:


> So you would prefer to shaft the current college athletes? There is not a good solution here. The pandemic effected everybody.


You can always red shirt, no?  Take your time and go five years to play four years of college ball.  Competition is good for all of us.  I have a very good pal whose dd went for the D2 killer free education over the grind of P5.  Really smart girl who will be a Dr some day.  She loves to play sport and study and got all her college paid for.


----------



## suzysoccer1 (Jun 30, 2021)

crush said:


> You can always red shirt, no?  Take your time and go five years to play four years of college ball.  Competition is good for all of us.  I have a very good pal whose dd went for the D2 killer free education over the grind of P5.  Really smart girl who will be a Dr some day.  She loves to play sport and study and got all her college paid for.


Have to be offered and granted a red shirt year. It’s not the athletes choice usually and is not a simple process, typically.


----------



## Jose has returned (Jun 30, 2021)

i was told they will look at 2023 especially if not a power 5 conference.  if they can sign a player sophomore year its better.  If they wait the big schools take what they want and they get scraps


----------



## outside! (Jun 30, 2021)

Jose has returned said:


> i was told they will look at 2023 especially if not a power 5 conference.  if they can sign a player sophomore year its better.  If they wait the big schools take what they want and they get scraps


The opposite is also true. Players that wait to commit may not get as much money since it will have already been promised to other players.


----------



## GLangevinito (Jun 30, 2021)

outside! said:


> So you would prefer to shaft the current college athletes? There is not a good solution here. The pandemic effected everybody.


The best solution would be to give the 2022, 2023, and 2024 classes what they gave the 2021's - a temporary increase in the number of scholarships allowed per age group.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 30, 2021)

GLangevinito said:


> The best solution would be to give the 2022, 2023, and 2024 classes what they gave the 2021's - a temporary increase in the number of scholarships allowed per age group.


And who funds these extra scholarship dollars?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jun 30, 2021)

I have heard nothing about temporarily allowing women’s soccer to offer more than 14 scholarships.   Guarantee that scholarship players that are making an impact returning for a 5th year will get a scholarship.  This likely means less for incoming freshmen and cuts to other non impact players.


----------



## GLangevinito (Jul 1, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> And who funds these extra scholarship dollars?


The schools do, if they can. The same thing that has happened to the 2021 class. Many programs are honoring scholarships and have found the money. It's the 2022, 2023, and 2024 classes that will have to fight for fewer scholarships.


----------



## GLangevinito (Jul 1, 2021)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I have heard nothing about temporarily allowing women’s soccer to offer more than 14 scholarships.   Guarantee that scholarship players that are making an impact returning for a 5th year will get a scholarship.  This likely means less for incoming freshmen and cuts to other non impact players.


Here's the announcement for spring athletes, following a similar announcement for fall athletes:

*Division I Council extends eligibility for student-athletes impacted by COVID-19*

*Schools can authorize an additional season of competition and an extension of their period of eligibility*
March 30, 2020 6:50pmMichelle Brutlag Hosick

The Division I Council on Monday voted to allow schools to provide spring-sport student-athletes an additional season of competition and an extension of their period of eligibility.

*Members also adjusted financial aid rules to allow teams to carry more members on scholarship to account for incoming recruits and student-athletes who had been in their last year of eligibility who decide to stay*. In a nod to the financial uncertainty faced by higher education, the Council vote also provided schools with the flexibility to give students the opportunity to return for 2020-21 without requiring that athletics aid be provided at the same level awarded for 2019-20. This flexibility applies only to student-athletes who would have exhausted eligibility in 2019-20.
Schools also will have the ability to use the NCAA’s Student Assistance Fund to pay for scholarships for students who take advantage of the additional eligibility flexibility in 2020-21.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2021)

GLangevinito said:


> The schools do, if they can. The same thing that has happened to the 2021 class. Many programs are honoring scholarships and have found the money. It's the 2022, 2023, and 2024 classes that will have to fight for fewer scholarships.


This extra scholarship deal works to the benefit of rich colleges over less-rich, which was one of the abuses NCAA was formed to control.


----------

